# cruze diesel 9 speaker upgrade



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

is the 9 speaker factory upgrade worth it over the stock speakers???


----------



## Xaxas (Jun 1, 2013)

No.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

NO
Not work the extra money. 
many people have upgraded the Base system themselfs with FAR better results.


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I al looking at a 14 cuz diesel with the navi system what is a upgrade that I can do without adding boxes


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

There are way more cons then pro's for the 9 speaker upgrade . Really not worth the added cost being tops on the list .

Replace the front stage speakers with a decent sounding component set of speakers would be a good start .......


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

nope, for the cost you can add a custom system in the car and be miles ahead.


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Could you recommend what speakers to replace with in my cruze? Say under or around $400 would love a little more punch to the sound. 

I'm in a base Verano while my car is in the shop this weekend. Surprised how much better sounding the system is!!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

dmaxpwr said:


> Could you recommend what speakers to replace with in my cruze? Say under or around $400 would love a little more punch to the sound.
> 
> I'm in a base Verano while my car is in the shop this weekend. Surprised how much better sounding the system is!!


As a sticky at the top of the audio & electronics section of the forum, there exists a thread titled the SQ How-To thread V2. Read that.

Sent from mobile.


----------



## dmaxpwr (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you but I'm not looking for a system that in depth, competition quality. 
I wasn't able to find a car in the area that had the pioneer system (I know probably not worth the upgrade $) 
I'm just looking for something a little better than stock. In line with what my trucks bose system is.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm going to be the odd guy out here and say it could be worth it. I owned a 2011 Cruze with the base system, and my new 2014 CTD has the Pioneer system. I think it's definitely an improvement and worth it if you aren't wanting a custom job, but you could probably do much better for the same money with a custom job if you want a really good system.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I have it, had to search high and low to find one already equipped with it.

Granted I have never heard the stock system, but I can say I'm not impressed.

The Sony system in my ST was far better.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

I think it was worth it. My wife has a 2013 base model, and I have the 2014 CTD with pioneer system, and for my listening I think it's great. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SCruze (Oct 20, 2013)

dmaxpwr said:


> Thank you but I'm not looking for a system that in depth, competition quality.
> I wasn't able to find a car in the area that had the pioneer system (I know probably not worth the upgrade $)
> I'm just looking for something a little better than stock. In line with what my trucks bose system is.


What is your requirement, Do u need more quality or loudness or both , trust me you would need to spend on the whole system. In beginning i was like you who just wanted to spend less, & get only comps & amps. Building a car audio system is like a human body parts, each & everything is related to each other & one does not function properly without the other.

The cheapest i could get with whole system excluding head unit was around $626, The whole Power bass system. That is the U.S entry level brand which i believe is for people who are on tight budget.


----------

